# Did Strip and Feed Research go out of business?



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I tried the same about a year ago and the same thing happened. Thankfully, I paid with PayPal and just canceled the transaction after a couple weeks of nothing. Ended up with a Carbon Marine


----------



## Liam Nissan (May 21, 2020)

yeah I'm pretty sure they've gone out of business


----------



## CaptT (Dec 3, 2018)

Water Bound said:


> I tried the same about a year ago and the same thing happened. Thankfully, I paid with PayPal and just canceled the transaction after a couple weeks of nothing. Ended up with a Carbon Marine


Are you happy with the Carbon Marine bucket? I am about to do the same thing?


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I am! I fish by myself a lot and it has been a game changer. Mine is not the v2 with adjustable height which probably only enhances the benefits.


----------



## CaptT (Dec 3, 2018)

I am back and fourth on doing the adjustable height one. I was going to go with the 12x28 standard size. What are your thoughts? @Water Bound


----------



## wardicus (Jun 3, 2013)

CaptT said:


> I am back and fourth on doing the adjustable height one. I was going to go with the 12x28 standard size. What are your thoughts? @Water Bound


I saw the large adjustable one in a store last week .... got to admit it’s very sweet ... I think it’s a 14 in opening if I remember seemed great to me if you got the room for it .


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Mine is the 14x28. My buddy had a 12” and it seems narrow to me. 

Ps- someone just posted a strip and feed for sale


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Update. Strip and Feed is officially out of business. The owner is a friend of mine: John Wilson. Over the past months, he has been sending his customer inquiries to us at Carbon Marine. We are here to help anyone seeking a fly line stripping bucket. Thank you for your support. We will not disappoint you. ~Joe Welbourn, Carbon Marine.


----------



## BGBrown311 (Feb 15, 2016)

I bought my CM stripping bucket through White Water Outfitters. They shipped it for free and were great to work with. I love my CM tiller extension and bucket!


----------



## Sabalo (Sep 6, 2019)

I have the adjustable CM and could not be happier. Was a game changer as I fish solo a lot. I can place my rod in the handle holes basically in the ready position and just need to clip my push pole, pick up rod and cast. Much less movement this way. It Adjusts to perfect height for the angler whether I am solo on poling platform or if Need to adjust upwards if an angler is on the casting platform. Joe has gotten additional business from a couple of friends. Little pricey but well worth it to me.


----------



## CaptT (Dec 3, 2018)

Sabalo said:


> I have the adjustable CM and could not be happier. Was a game changer as I fish solo a lot. I can place my rod in the handle holes basically in the ready position and just need to clip my push pole, pick up rod and cast. Much less movement this way. It Adjusts to perfect height for the angler whether I am solo on poling platform or if Need to adjust upwards if an angler is on the casting platform. Joe has gotten additional business from a couple of friends. Little pricey but well worth it to me.


You make a good point about the adjustable bucket. I am back and fourth. Still cant decide which one I am set on the 14" diameter, but not sure if I want to do the fixed 28" bucket or the adjustable.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Haven't used a CM stripping bucket, but if the quality is like the tiller extension or push poles, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## ERK (Mar 6, 2019)

I would definitely get adjustable. Much more versatile. I can use on the same plane or raise to accommodate being elevated on a casting platform. I like the 12", but I use it a lot solo from the poling platform and paddleboard. Not a ton of room. Though minimal, I've heard that larger diameter buckets are a little more prone to tangles. Makes sense to me, based on having used spinning rods with micro guides versus rods with large guides.


----------

